# Stethoscopes



## oneangryfilm (Feb 9, 2012)

So it finally happened..my stethoscope that I've been using since EMT school grew legs and vanished. It even had my name and number on it. Oh well. Does anybody have any recommendations for a new scope? Also what's a good way to go about cleaning said scope? Thanks.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6096

Directly above your post. "The Stethoscope Mega Thread."

The ubiquitous cancer wipes found in every ambulance will clean your scope (and anything else nonporous) just fine.


----------



## Fastfood (Mar 19, 2012)

Litman


----------



## medicdan (Mar 19, 2012)

Check out the abstracts service, 

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12220


----------

